# Crochet kit/Seam ripper spring



## jcm71 (Oct 22, 2016)

I noticed today that when I put a crochet hook back in the stored position that it pushed the retaining spring into the brass tube about an inch, rendering it useless for its designed function.  I was able to pull the spring out using the hook.  My fix to the problem was to use a Q tip to apply some blue loctite to the inside of the brass tube and re insert the spring.  Let dry and any residue can then be removed using a copper bore cleaning brush  (.22 Cal is ideal).  
The instructions say to use CA to fix a slipping spring. I strongly recommend you not use CA.  Sometimes the spring hangs up when half way inserted, and due to CA's quick set up time, you could be left with the spring permanently stuck half way out.  Also, if you are like me, it takes several attempts to roll the spring into small enough a diameter to be able to insert it, meaning you are now trying to push the spring into already cured CA.  A recipe for disaster.


----------



## penmaker134 (Mar 4, 2017)

I know this is old and hopefully your still active on this but I have a question I plan on making the crochet kit for my girlfriend this month and is the kit pretty straight forward and easy to make just been wondering cause not to many people have done this I could not find any form of video or help besides the instructions you can download of PSI


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 4, 2017)

Adam,
The best advice I can give you is to make sure the inside of the brass tube is clean before you try to insert the spring.  Keep in mind the springs goes down quite a ways, so that entire distance inside the brass has to be clean.  Take your time rolling the spring for inserting.  Insert the solid end first and push in half way.  Now take one of the crochet hooks and insert it into the spring as if for storage (hook inside the tube).  Take it to your pen press and gently start to press the spring home so that it is flush with the brass.   GO EASY.  If the spring starts to crimp, STOP.  Remove the spring with some needle nose pliers and try again.  Be patient.   Most of the time I do not have to use Loctite.  The friction fit of the spring is enough to hold it in place.  The important part is to be sure the inside of the brass tube is completely free of residue.   Good luck.


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 5, 2017)

I roll the spring to insert it in the tube and gently press it in by hand until it is seated completely or stops.  If it will not go in all the way, I insert one of the thread cutters and use that to push in it fully.  It has worked every time.


----------



## penmaker134 (Mar 5, 2017)

thanks for the information hopefully it will be simple and easy I will have to post pictures when I get the crochet kit done


----------



## arkie (Mar 9, 2017)

Karl_99 said:


> I roll the spring to insert it in the tube and gently press it in by hand until it is seated completely or stops.  If it will not go in all the way, I insert one of the thread cutters and use that to push in it fully.  It has worked every time.



I pick up a seam ripper, with the blade inside, and use the outside end as a spring installation tool.  No press needed.


----------



## penmaker134 (Mar 30, 2017)

Well they were actually pretty easy to make no problems and pretty cool looking to my girlfriend loved them. The one is a coconut blank from exotic blanks and a rainbow blank also from exotic blanks both turned out really well.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------

